# Trovoada montijo 27/09/14



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2014 às 19:21)

Hoje ocorreu uma das melhores tempestades eléctricas de sempre ! Muitos raios, trovões fortíssimos e potentes, chuva forte, granizo no início, rajadas de vento, e descida da temperatura com o decorrer do temporal.

A temperatura desceu até aos 18.0ºC e 12.3mm acumulados. As rajadas de vento que se fizeram sentir dificultaram com que toda a água entrasse no pluviómetro.

Os registos:


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Set 2014 às 23:42)

Aproveito e coloco aqui os meus vídeos, para não estar a criar um tópico a mais para praticamente a mesma zona.


----------

